# اقتراح اضافة قسم جديد



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بقترح اضافة قسم جديد تعليمي

يعني للدراسة و الجامعات و كدة

و القسم ده يحتوي علي اسألة ( دراسية ) من الطلاب الموجودين في المنتدي

و الاجابة عليها من اصحاب الخبره

شرح مناهج حسب الطلب ,, فيديوهات تعليمية للمواد الدراسية

صور تعليمية .. تحميل كتب دراسية

... الخ


هل ينفع الاقتراح ده !!!​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*اخى الغالى للمنتديات تخصصات ومنتدانا هو ف الاساس منتدى تبشيرى 
والمنتديات التعليميه كتيره جدااا عالنت ومليانين من اصحاب الخبره اللى انت بتقول عليهم 
فمش هيكون قسم بالتخصص ده اضافه للمنتدى ولا المنتدى هيقدر يقدم جديد ف المجال ده ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا بقترح اضافة قسم جديد تعليمي
> 
> يعني للدراسة و الجامعات و كدة
> 
> ...


*ده اقتراح يودي في داهيه 
عندنا اللي يجاوب في الامتحان صح بش مش بطريقه الدكتور بيعامل معامله الفاشل 

ودي مشكله التعليم في مصر
كوبي وبيست 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخى الغالى للمنتديات تخصصات ومنتدانا هو ف الاساس منتدى تبشيرى
> والمنتديات التعليميه كتيره جدااا عالنت ومليانين من اصحاب الخبره اللى انت بتقول عليهم
> فمش هيكون قسم بالتخصص ده اضافه للمنتدى ولا المنتدى هيقدر يقدم جديد ف المجال ده ..*



اها ,,, كلامك مقنع

بس المنتدي فيه قسم ترفيهي و فيه قسمثقافي و فيه ... و دول مش تبشيري :w00t::w00t::w00t:


خلاص خلاص مش هلامض ... :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01


كانت مجرد فكرةld:


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ده اقتراح يودي في داهيه
> عندنا اللي يجاوب في الامتحان صح بش مش بطريقه الدكتور بيعامل معامله الفاشل
> 
> ودي مشكله التعليم في مصر
> ...



كلامك مظبوت :t9: و لوني مش فاهمه ^_^


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> اها ,,, كلامك مقنع
> 
> بس المنتدي فيه قسم ترفيهي و فيه قسمثقافي و فيه ... و دول مش تبشيري :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> ...



*يا غالى ايه التناقض هنا 
ان كان عالقسم الترفيهى فالكتاب بيقول ان كانت تسلية ما فاللمحبة 
انت بتتكلم عن قسم تعليمى بصوره ضخمه محتاج منتدى لوحده ومحتاج متخصصين وده بعيد عن هدف وامكانيات المنتدى 
وصلت؟*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 أكتوبر 2013)

صح يا كيمو مش هينفع
القسم ده عايز حد متخصص
وده بيبقى منتدى وحده مش قسم فى منتدى


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا غالى ايه التناقض هنا
> ان كان عالقسم الترفيهى فالكتاب بيقول ان كانت تسلية ما فاللمحبة
> انت بتتكلم عن قسم تعليمى بصوره ضخمه محتاج منتدى لوحده ومحتاج متخصصين وده بعيد عن هدف وامكانيات المنتدى
> وصلت؟*



وصلت يا افندم  شكراً لمحبتك


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> صح يا كيمو مش هينفع
> القسم ده عايز حد متخصص
> وده بيبقى منتدى وحده مش قسم فى منتدى




خلاص خلاص اقتنعت يا جدعان


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوة يا نجمة خلصت دراسة ,, بس هو الواحد علشان يقول اقتراح لازم يكون هو هيستفاد بيه !!!


----------

